# Grub beschreibung verdecken?

## R4miu5

Hi, ich will bei meinem Grubloader die beschreibung unten ausblenden. dieses

"use the UP and DOWN keys to navigate..."

zu sehen hier:http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/screen-0.3/grub.jpg

ich hab schon das manual durchgearbeitet aber nichts gefunden. geht das überhaupt?

thx in advance

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

ich glaub nicht, dass man das via kommando ändern kann (hab' aber nicht gesucht  :Smile:  )

als "dirty-hack" kannst du den patch anwenden:

```
--- stage2.c    2004-07-24 20:53:47.000000000 +0200

+++ stage2_mod.c        2005-07-10 14:54:00.000000000 +0200

@@ -303,30 +303,30 @@

        print_entries_raw (num_entries, first_entry, menu_entries);

       else

        print_border (3, 12);

-

-      grub_printf ("\n\

-      Use the %c and %c keys to select which entry is highlighted.\n",

-                  DISP_UP, DISP_DOWN);

+ 

+/*       grub_printf ("\n\ */

+/*       Use the %c and %c keys to select which entry is highlighted.\n", */

+/*                DISP_UP, DISP_DOWN); */

       

-      if (! auth && password)

-       {

-         printf ("\

-      Press enter to boot the selected OS or \'p\' to enter a\n\

-      password to unlock the next set of features.");

-       }

-      else

-       {

-         if (config_entries)

-           printf ("\

-      Press enter to boot the selected OS, \'e\' to edit the\n\

-      commands before booting, or \'c\' for a command-line.");

-         else

-           printf ("\

-      Press \'b\' to boot, \'e\' to edit the selected command in the\n\

-      boot sequence, \'c\' for a command-line, \'o\' to open a new line\n\

-      after (\'O\' for before) the selected line, \'d\' to remove the\n\

-      selected line, or escape to go back to the main menu.");

-       }

+/*       if (! auth && password) */

+/*     { */

+/*       printf ("\ */

+/*       Press enter to boot the selected OS or \'p\' to enter a\n\ */

+/*       password to unlock the next set of features."); */

+/*     } */

+/*       else */

+/*     { */

+/*       if (config_entries) */

+/*         printf ("\ */

+/*       Press enter to boot the selected OS, \'e\' to edit the\n\ */

+/*       commands before booting, or \'c\' for a command-line."); */

+/*       else */

+/*         printf ("\ */

+/*       Press \'b\' to boot, \'e\' to edit the selected command in the\n\ */

+/*       boot sequence, \'c\' for a command-line, \'o\' to open a new line\n\ */

+/*       after (\'O\' for before) the selected line, \'d\' to remove the\n\ */

+/*       selected line, or escape to go back to the main menu."); */

+/*     } */

 

       if (current_term->flags & TERM_DUMB)

        grub_printf ("\n\nThe selected entry is %d ", entryno);

```

indem du die grub-sourcen entpackst und im verzeichnis 

```
grub-0.96/stage2
```

den patch mit 

```
patch -p 0 < stage2.patch
```

anwendest.

ACHTUNG: KEINE Haftung für den Patch. Anwenden auf eigene Gefah!!!r

Gruss, R.

----------

## R4miu5

*schluck* ist das der einzige weg, o_O...

beim patchen hab ich folgenden fehler:

```
patch -p 0 < stage2.patch

patching file stage2.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 303.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file stage2.c.rej

```

----------

## Raistlin

dieser funktioniert: 

```
--- stage2.c    2005-07-10 17:24:23.000000000 +0200

+++ stage2.c.mod        2005-07-10 17:26:43.000000000 +0200

@@ -304,29 +304,29 @@

       else

        print_border (3, 12);

 

-      grub_printf ("\n\

-      Use the %c and %c keys to select which entry is highlighted.\n",

-                  DISP_UP, DISP_DOWN);

+/*       grub_printf ("\n\ */

+/*       Use the %c and %c keys to select which entry is highlighted.\n", */

+/*                DISP_UP, DISP_DOWN); */

       

-      if (! auth && password)

-       {

-         printf ("\

-      Press enter to boot the selected OS or \'p\' to enter a\n\

-      password to unlock the next set of features.");

-       }

-      else

-       {

-         if (config_entries)

-           printf ("\

-      Press enter to boot the selected OS, \'e\' to edit the\n\

-      commands before booting, or \'c\' for a command-line.");

-         else

-           printf ("\

-      Press \'b\' to boot, \'e\' to edit the selected command in the\n\

-      boot sequence, \'c\' for a command-line, \'o\' to open a new line\n\

-      after (\'O\' for before) the selected line, \'d\' to remove the\n\

-      selected line, or escape to go back to the main menu.");

-       }

+/*       if (! auth && password) */

+/*     { */

+/*       printf ("\ */

+/*       Press enter to boot the selected OS or \'p\' to enter a\n\ */

+/*       password to unlock the next set of features."); */

+/*     } */

+/*       else */

+/*     { */

+/*       if (config_entries) */

+/*         printf ("\ */

+/*       Press enter to boot the selected OS, \'e\' to edit the\n\ */

+/*       commands before booting, or \'c\' for a command-line."); */

+/*       else */

+/*         printf ("\ */

+/*       Press \'b\' to boot, \'e\' to edit the selected command in the\n\ */

+/*       boot sequence, \'c\' for a command-line, \'o\' to open a new line\n\ */

+/*       after (\'O\' for before) the selected line, \'d\' to remove the\n\ */

+/*       selected line, or escape to go back to the main menu."); */

+/*     } */

 

       if (current_term->flags & TERM_DUMB)

        grub_printf ("\n\nThe selected entry is %d ", entryno);

```

gruss, r.

----------

## R4miu5

```
patch -p 0 < stage2.patch

patching file stage2.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 304.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file stage2.c.rej

```

leider immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Raistlin

???

es sind die grub-0.96-sourcen ja?

du bist im verzeichnis <IRGENDWAS>/grub-0.96/stage2.

-->

```
raistlin: ~/test/grub-0.96/stage2>patch -p 0 < stage2.patch 

patching file stage2.c

```

----------

## R4miu5

argh!! sry es waren die 0.96-r2 sourcen  :Embarassed:   ich probiers morgen noch mal

----------

## Raistlin

 :Smile: 

ich habe sowieso die vanilla-Sourcen von Grub, also direkt von der Homepage, ohne Gentoo-patches...

Gruss, R.

----------

## Xylometer

Hallo,

kann man dann nicht direct Nägel mit Köpfen machen und Grub eine hübschere "GUI" verpassen, in etwa so wie Suse9.2 oder 9.3 die haben Grub nämlich ganz schön aufgebohrt.

Im übrigen das einzige Feature wo Suse besser ist  :Razz: 

Philipp

----------

## Arudil

SuSE (eigentlich eine Redhat Entwicklung) hat grub wirklich im Design sehr verbessert. Bis jetzt hab ich das Patch aber nirgendwo gefunden, um vanilla-grub zu erweitern.

----------

## R4miu5

kann man nicht einfach das suse paket nehmen? was haben die überhaupt anders

----------

